

Concrete slab water cooler loop for overclocking - profquail
http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=10817635&amp;postcount=172

======
profquail
Also, some initial pictures of the copper pipe loop before the slab was
poured:

[http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=800958...](http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=800958&page=1)

